# Is this stove usable?



## DonB (Sep 27, 2013)

Hello everyone
I am brand new to this forum.  I recently moved into a house and acquired this stove.  It looks like at some point it was hooked up to a masonry chimney but is currently not.  I was wondering if it is a jotul 602? What year do you think it is?  And is it usable? It has two bricks broken in the firebox. 
Thanks for any help you can provide


----------



## mass_burner (Sep 27, 2013)

I don't think its a 602. does it have "602" stamped on the front upper right area?


----------



## DonB (Sep 27, 2013)

mass_burner said:


> I don't think its a 602. does it have "602" stamped on the front upper right area?



It does not and I'm not even sure it's jotul. This is the only marking I see, it is below the door.


----------



## KaptJaq (Sep 27, 2013)

Welcome to the forums.
Flipped the images. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hate cell phone cameras. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Is anything legible on that tag?  I'm sure somebody will recognize that logo.  Probably a Jotul Knock-off.  Probably useable.  Check for cracks, leaks, warps.  Repair/replace firebrick as necessary.

Clean it up and lets us know what you find...

KaptJaq


----------



## webby3650 (Sep 27, 2013)

I think it's a Scandia/ Jotul knock off. It might be usable, but don't expect too much from it. If you use it, keep an eye on it, they are known for having poor casting quality.


----------



## mass_burner (Sep 27, 2013)

before using my US Stove 127, I took it out to the driveway and put a few fires in it to see if it leaked smoke anywhere.


----------



## peakbagger (Sep 27, 2013)

Does look like a Scandia. Just in case you didn't pick up on poor casting quality, that is polite way of saying that the side or back or bottom could  crack and fall off during a fire. Of course usually issues like casting quality show up fairly early in the life of a stove and that one looks like its seen plenty of use. Given the amount of fire bricks in the side walls I expect it will be quite inefficient as the side walls really wont be putting out much heat. Odd are it will have very hot flue pipe and will warm up the chimney. Not bad for free and if installed correctly will give you head start for low cost on seeing if heating with wood is something you want to do. After a year or so when you have your wood stacked and dry, then you can decide to go with newer more efficient stove. Do note that without a rating plate, you may not be able to legally install it and or the insurance company may shut you down.


----------



## begreen (Sep 27, 2013)

Yep, Taiwan knockoff that appears to have had its legs sawn down. At this point it is likely due for a rebuild. If they built it like the 602 this is a simple process. That should seal up the corners and lid. Add a new door gasket and it should be good to go as long as no cracks are found.


----------



## Grisu (Sep 27, 2013)

Is there any stovepipe/liner? I cannot make one out in the pictures. You should have at least something going up to the damper although a full liner to the top would be a lot better.


----------



## fbelec (Sep 28, 2013)

i ran a scandia just like that. the picture on the side matches but my stove didn't have that plate on it and my stove said scandia above the door. not a bad little stove just that the firebox is small and it will have to be feed every couple of hours. mine would heat a big area if you ran it hot but that was loading it every 1.5 hours


----------

